# Kitten pen



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi
I'm looking for an indoor kitten pen..i've seen a really good one but dont seem to do them over here..its totally clear on all sides not like a cage in other words..does anyone have an idea where i can get one from please?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any chance of a photo of what you are looking for?


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Any chance of a photo of what you are looking for?


Hi 
Yes here it is


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Think that is a home made puppy pen.


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Think that is a home made puppy pen.


Ah thats why i couldnt find one to buy then..any suggestions? I liked the thought of a clear one rather than a caged looking one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I use the fabric ones.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheets of Perspex, cabled tied together with drill holes???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/puppy-pen


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I use the fabric ones.


I did see those actually..are they ok? They look a bit flimsy but you're more of an expert than me lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Summer-Infant-Pop-Up-Play-pen-Portable-Puppy-Playpen-/252909796023


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep kittens safe and i just spray virkon to clean it.
Get the large one though to give kittens more room.


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Keep kittens safe and i just spray virkon to clean it.
> Get the large one though to give kittens more room.


Ok I'd definitely get the larger one seeing as their are 8 ..oh and thank you and the other lady for the advice about the eye it worked a treat ..fully open again


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Sara Hearn

Bespoke perspex puppy/kitten playpen:

http://www.minipetz.co.uk/ourshop/prod_5354966-Bespoke-Perspex-Playpen.html


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @Sara Hearn
> 
> Bespoke perspex puppy/kitten playpen:
> 
> http://www.minipetz.co.uk/ourshop/prod_5354966-Bespoke-Perspex-Playpen.html


Aww thank you.. you're a star


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My OH made me one. Framed Perspex. All screws together so can be collapsed into a 2 ft by 2 ft panel stack which stores away really easily. If you're interested, I could ask re price.


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

carly87 said:


> My OH made me one. Framed Perspex. All screws together so can be collapsed into a 2 ft by 2 ft panel stack which stores away really easily. If you're interested, I could ask re price.


Yes please but i wouldnt be able to pick it up thats the only thing


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

The fabric pop up ones are good and easy to collapse and store somewhere. 

I have also used large dog crates for mums and kittens - with the tray in the bottom. However I am not a breeder (just fostered kittens) so this may not be the most appropriate solution


----------



## Sara Hearn (Apr 28, 2017)

claire8234 said:


> The fabric pop up ones are good and easy to collapse and store somewhere.
> 
> I have also used large dog crates for mums and kittens - with the tray in the bottom. However I am not a breeder (just fostered kittens) so this may not be the most appropriate solution


I am going to get a pop up one as the perspex one takes a few weeks to make..the only reason why i thought the perspex one might be better is i have a 3 year old and i thought it might be more resilient or toddler proof although she is brilliant with cats ..the kittens are in their own room with mum at the mo but obviously I'd like them to be in the living room with us in a week or so.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, that might be a problem. OH is in the middle of dissertation submissions, so wouldn't be able to do anything until a few weeks from now. Only other thing I can think of is to let you have mine, then get him to make me another one when I have more babies. It consists of 10 roughly 2 ft square panels. Most are single, but 2 are hoined by hinges to make a door that you can open to let yourself in or kittens out. It attaches to a hooked panel on the other side to keep closed. It has no roof as I like my mums to have easy access, and I tend to put it up on a vinyl table cloth as a floor. That way you can have it whatever size you want, whatever shape you want, and it's mega easy to store as it all collapses down to a tiny block without solid flooring underneath.


----------

